# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Linux  >  Торвальдс: Linux готова стать «зеленой»

## ALEX(XX)

Инфраструктура и инструменты, необходимые для того, чтобы сделать Linux «зеленой» операционной системой, уже существуют, заверил Линус Торвальдс на конференции в Мельбурне. 
В интервью на конференции по Linux the linux.conf.au автор ядра операционной системы признал, что она отставала в части управления энергопотреблением и инструментов энергетической диагностики. «Это область, в которой мы несколько лет назад были очень слабы, и только на создание инфраструктуры ушло много времени, но теперь большая часть этой работы проделана, — сказал Торвальдс. — Это не означает, что все готово. Теперь у нас есть инфраструктура… у нас есть инструменты для измерения потребляемой мощности и для сигнализации о ее повышении, а также для информирования о причинах этого, что очень важно. Раньше это был черный ящик». 
Говоря о будущем Linux, Торвальдс признался, что он доволен стабильностью ядра и что сообщество помогает поддерживать его в таком состоянии. «Мы еще работаем над многими вещами, особенно для взаимодействия с новым оборудованием. Но, по-моему, в целом большая часть основных элементов готова. Мы работаем над лучшей управляемостью и совершенствуем код с тем, чтобы было легче добавлять новые функции». 
На вопрос о своей отставке Торвальдс ответил, что сейчас у него нет такого намерения, но даже если он уйдет, пользователи вряд ли это заметят, так как операционная система опирается на очень широкое сообщество. «Этот вопрос стоит, но он не из тех, которые меня действительно беспокоят. То, что делаю я, могут делать и другие. Мне хочется думать, что они справлялись бы хуже, но Linux никуда не денется и вряд ли столкнется с трудностями», — заметил он. 
Торвальдс выразил удовлетворение тем, что музыка, защищенная средствами управления цифровыми правами (DRM), похоже, уходит в прошлое. Он предсказывал это еще год назад. «В какой-то мере это было очевидно. DRM — настолько антипотребительская технология, что она вряд ли когда-нибудь станет популярной». Недавно Sony BMG объявила о своем намерении начать продажу музыки без всякой защиты от копирования. От DRM начали отказываться и EMI, Warner Music Group и Universal. 

securitylab.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

